# Can anyone upload a non-blurry Mahler 6 album cover for me?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I found this cover online for Abravanel's Mahler 6 on Vanguard but it's blurry and I don't like it. Does anyone have a high res version of this cover?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This one I have is also a tad bit blurry... Allmusic database is usually reliable:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe a bit sharper.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Maybe a bit sharper.


Thanks... found that one on Amazon but the scan has a scratch on the left side. So I went for the allmusic version.


----------

